# Looking for documentation- Throttle Up! DCC board



## Daveyj199 (Mar 25, 2020)

Hello all, does anyone out there have a spec sheet or manual for this 1996 sound board ? 
It’s DCC but does produce some sound in analog mode.









Thanks for any assistance!
Dave


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Throttle Up is the parent company of SoundTraxx, looks to be a pretty old board.. any other part numbers on the board?

what kind of sound does it make? diesel, steam, clackety clack?

Greg


----------



## Daveyj199 (Mar 25, 2020)

Thanks , Greg. The board produces some “standby “ steam loco sounds - coal shoveling , some clanks , etc. I was hoping that it might have a chuff sensor ( reed switch input ) for analog sounds. One other code number on the board Is “AR1” which I found under the silicone holding the crystal osc in place. It’s definitely HO form factor but is in a G scale Delton 2-8-0 I’m rebuilding so I’m hoping to use it for analog sound.


----------



## Daveyj199 (Mar 25, 2020)

I’ve just put in a request to Soundtraxx tech support. Maybe they still have info in their archive.
Cheers 
Dave


----------



## Daveyj199 (Mar 25, 2020)

Well, after a month, Soundtraxx tech support has not responded to my inquiry. If anyone has anything on this board I'd appreciate hearing from you. Thanks!


----------

